# Fehlermeldung "Login With Persisted Credentials"



## GavinL (11. Dez 2013)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

wir arbeiten hier bei uns mit Eclipse (aktuell Juno) und starten es über Yoxos (Version 5.5). Nun erscheint bei mir im "Error Log" View immer wieder die Fehlermeldung "Login With Persisted Credentials", als Plug-in wird "com.yoxos.yim.core" angezeigt.

Hier übrigens die komplette Meldung, wobei ich unternehmenssensible Daten durch <...> ersetzt habe.


```
eclipse.buildId=M20130204-1200
java.version=1.7.0_45
java.vendor=Oracle Corporation
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -showlocation <...> - Juno
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -data <...> -showlocation <...> - Juno

Error
Wed Dec 11 11:56:51 CET 2013
Login With Persisted Credentials
```

Nun meine Fragen:

Woher kommt diese Fehlermeldung?
Warum erscheint sie?
Was kann man tun, um sie loszuwerden, d.h. wie fixe ich das darunterliegende Problem?
Beeinträchtigt dieser Fehler die Arbeit mit Eclipse?
Wie kritisch ist dieser Fehler?

Leider habe ich über Google bisher noch nirgends eine Antwort entdecken können und stelle meine Fragen daher hier im Forum. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.


----------

